# VIEJITOS & UCE CAR CLUB 7th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*Saturday November 28th 2009

Family Life Christian Church
801 Hellyer Ave
San Jose, CA 95111*


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Haaaa Just text Danny two minutes ago and asked where the flyer is I'll spread the word!


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

you know its gonna be off the hook!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 20 2009, 09:01 AM~15411460
> *Saturday November 28th 2009
> 
> Family Life Christian Church
> ...


Jimmy, is this at the same spot we all went to bacc in July?!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 21 2009, 07:16 AM~15420993
> *Jimmy, is this at the same spot we all went to bacc in July?!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool, let's do it!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 20 2009, 11:03 PM~15419524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x86!!! what DANNY said!!!  Last year was off the HOOK!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

CHERRY IS DRIVING TO THIS ONE WHO WANTS TO CARAVAN FROM TRACY AREA,SEE IF IT MAKES IT OVER THE ALTAMONT,PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

same day as United Car Clubs here in Salinas good luck, is all for the kids


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 22 2009, 04:10 AM~15431775
> *CHERRY IS DRIVING TO THIS ONE WHO WANTS TO CARAVAN FROM TRACY AREA,SEE IF IT MAKES IT OVER THE ALTAMONT,PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 22 2009, 04:10 AM~15431775
> *CHERRY IS DRIVING TO THIS ONE WHO WANTS TO CARAVAN FROM TRACY AREA,SEE IF IT MAKES IT OVER THE ALTAMONT,PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep this ttt


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

A great show right here.....I cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 22 2009, 09:25 AM~15433557
> *same day as United Car Clubs here in Salinas good luck, is all for the kids
> *


ITS ALL GOOD  OUR SALINAS CHAPTER WILL BE SUPPORTING THE OVER THERE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 22 2009, 04:10 AM~15431775
> *CHERRY IS DRIVING TO THIS ONE WHO WANTS TO CARAVAN FROM TRACY AREA,SEE IF IT MAKES IT OVER THE ALTAMONT,PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


THIS WILL BE THE 3RD YEAR YOU CAME OUT TO SUPPORT :biggrin: THANKS TRINO


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 23 2009, 10:10 AM~15445118
> *ITS ALL GOOD    OUR SALINAS CHAPTER WILL BE SUPPORTING THE OVER THERE
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 23 2009, 10:32 AM~15445272
> *uffin:
> *


WHAT IT DO COAST


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

chet. counting the hours before i get off work


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 23 2009, 02:09 PM~15447222
> *chet. counting the hours before i get off work
> *


SAME HERE NOW IM COUNTING THE MINUTES :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 23 2009, 11:05 AM~15445548
> *THIS WILL BE THE 3RD YEAR YOU CAME OUT TO SUPPORT  :biggrin: THANKS TRINO
> *


YOU KNOW IT BROTHER,WE GOTTA SUPPORT EACH OTHERS FUNCTIONS,SO THAT OUR GOALS WILL BE MET,ITS ALL 4 THE KIDS,THEY ARE OUR FUTURE,SEE U THERE GOD WILLING


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 25 2009, 11:07 PM~15466015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Oct 22 2009, 11:58 PM~15442229
> *A great show right here.....I cant wait :thumbsup:
> *



RAFFLE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

how much is entry fee


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 26 2009, 11:34 AM~15469770
> *how much is entry fee
> *


Unwrapped Toy for the kids Paul see you there uce!


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 26 2009, 04:35 PM~15473431
> *Unwrapped Toy for the kids Paul see you there uce!
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 22 2009, 04:10 AM~15431775
> *CHERRY IS DRIVING TO THIS ONE WHO WANTS TO CARAVAN FROM TRACY AREA,SEE IF IT MAKES IT OVER THE ALTAMONT,PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


you know im down


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 26 2009, 06:55 PM~15474491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

you know i gotta support again  ill definately be there


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 27 2009, 07:00 PM~15486052
> *you know im down
> *


right on.....there will be alot of cars on full display


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 25 2009, 11:07 PM~15466015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 28 2009, 08:00 AM~15491027
> *right on.....there will be alot of cars on full display
> *


then i just may have to put my car on jackstands too


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

PANDERIA TIME


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 28 2009, 10:22 AM~15492191
> *then i just may have to put my car on jackstands too
> *


sounds good  see you there


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Oct 28 2009, 11:48 AM~15493016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 AND BRING PLENTY THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry Hommies aint ganna make it this year Bikes down till next year :biggrin: 
More up grades :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15499236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE CHANGE TORRES  

ADD MY NUMBER AND YOUR FOR CONTACT INFO :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: Jimmy hno: lowrider spread hno: Gangsters paradise hno: hno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 29 2009, 09:02 AM~15502951
> *Sorry Hommies aint ganna make it this year Bikes down till next year :biggrin:
> More up grades :biggrin:
> *


its all good  leave the bike at home and come and injoy the day :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 29 2009, 12:02 PM~15504373
> *hno: Jimmy hno: lowrider spread  hno: Gangsters paradise hno:  hno:
> *


thanks tommy :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

t


t


t



SJ TROKITA WILL BE ON FULL DISPLAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 29 2009, 07:53 PM~15508486
> *:biggrin: will be there  :biggrin:
> *




KOOL IM GLAD YOUR GOING


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 29 2009, 07:53 PM~15508486
> *:biggrin: will be there  :biggrin:
> *



ARE YOU READY TO HELP ?????????????


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Oct 29 2009, 09:27 PM~15510351
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


  LOCK DOWN 53 SHOULD BE RIGHT NEXT TO SJ TOKITA


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 29 2009, 03:37 PM~15506404
> *its all good   leave the bike at home and come and injoy the day :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: See you there Hommie


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: SAN JOSE'S FINEST C.C. WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 30 2009, 09:04 AM~15513133
> * LOCK DOWN 53 SHOULD BE RIGHT NEXT TO SJ TOKITA
> *



sounds good compa    :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 30 2009, 09:15 AM~15513728
> *:biggrin: SAN JOSE'S FINEST C.C. WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: New Club right? Good Luck Homie and see you riders there!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 30 2009, 09:15 AM~15513728
> *:biggrin: SAN JOSE'S FINEST C.C. WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:
> *




 good seeing you in vegas


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 30 2009, 08:04 AM~15513133
> * LOCK DOWN 53 SHOULD BE RIGHT NEXT TO SJ TOKITA
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 1 2009, 07:56 AM~15527633
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 31 2009, 04:46 PM~15524193
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you ready for the final detail


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 26 2009, 12:07 AM~15466015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

can't wait...


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 1 2009, 10:24 AM~15528141
> *you ready for the final detail
> *


let me know when your ready jimmie


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 2 2009, 11:33 AM~15537489
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Nov 1 2009, 03:30 PM~15529574
> *
> *


qvo henry


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 1 2009, 08:47 PM~15532114
> *TTT
> *


tommy u ready


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wow: I'm ready Bro :wow:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for Jimmy. Viejitos in the House.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL NOR CALIFAS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 3 2009, 08:44 AM~15547538
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 3 2009, 12:13 AM~15545851
> *TTT for Jimmy.  Viejitos in the House.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 3 2009, 08:44 AM~15547538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SEE U THERE


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 30 2009, 07:04 AM~15513133
> * LOCK DOWN 53 SHOULD BE RIGHT NEXT TO SJ TOKITA
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

bump for the homies


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 4 2009, 08:56 AM~15559387
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 98integ (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 22 2009, 04:10 AM~15431775
> *CHERRY IS DRIVING TO THIS ONE WHO WANTS TO CARAVAN FROM TRACY AREA,SEE IF IT MAKES IT OVER THE ALTAMONT,PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


hey bro simple pleasurez is rollin to this one were gonna met our vp in tracy were down to roll with u man if thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 3 2009, 06:15 PM~15552954
> *:biggrin:
> *




was up homie


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 3 2009, 11:13 PM~15556640
> *bump for the homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
PARA LOS NINOS :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 5 2009, 12:27 PM~15571596
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


x2


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15499236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

WHAT'S UP VIEJITOS ANOTHER GOOD DEED TTT FOR THE KID'S :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

CAINT WAIT FOR THIS TOY DRIVE     

FOR THE KIDS     



T



T



T


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for a great cause.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 25 2009, 10:07 PM~15466015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 6 2009, 08:31 AM~15580879
> *CAINT WAIT FOR THIS TOY DRIVE
> 
> FOR THE KIDS
> ...


4 SURE :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: what's up viejitos/uce we will b there :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Nov 7 2009, 04:51 PM~15593347
> *:biggrin: what's up viejitos/uce we will b there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15598097
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


c.h.d for sure be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15499236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



just a reminder!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 7 2009, 03:34 PM~15592633
> *4 SURE  :biggrin:
> *


I EXPECT YOU THERE ON FULL DISPLAY     



T


T


T


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 9 2009, 01:08 AM~15604793
> *just a reminder!!! :biggrin:
> *


T
T
T


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR LOTS OF TOYS  :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Nov 9 2009, 12:34 PM~15608547
> *TO THE TOP FOR LOTS OF TOYS  :cheesy:
> *



hello there señorita :wave:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT FOR THE CAUSE


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 8 2009, 04:35 PM~15600013
> *c.h.d for sure be in the house  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the support see you out there!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 9 2009, 08:45 AM~15606067
> *I EXPECT YOU THERE ON FULL DISPLAY
> T
> T
> ...


ONLY IF I GET 2 PARK NEXT U :worship:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT :angry:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 9 2009, 09:21 PM~15614019
> *ONLY IF I GET 2 PARK NEXT U  :worship:
> *



well thats for sure     


t



t


t


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 7 2009, 02:34 PM~15592633
> *4 SURE  :biggrin:
> *


  ttt


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 10 2009, 07:49 PM~15626928
> * ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks for the reminder :biggrin: see you guys there!



> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 9 2009, 01:08 AM~15604793
> *just a reminder!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=D&A,Oct 28 2009, 10:29 PM~15499236]



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for my compa.


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T !!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 11 2009, 03:10 PM~15635462
> *TTT for my compa.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 10 2009, 10:33 PM~15628971
> *=D&A,Oct 28 2009, 10:29 PM~15499236]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

GETTING CLOSER !


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Por mi Compa J.G. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 12 2009, 04:22 PM~15647405
> *TTT
> *


See you there Bubba!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 12 2009, 05:18 PM~15648500
> *See you there Bubba!
> *


  4sure :h5:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Gonna be a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 12 2009, 08:47 PM~15650132
> *Gonna be a good one. :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS IS


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 12 2009, 09:03 PM~15650317
> *ALWAYS  IS
> *


See you there. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*I'll be ther early...*


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 12 2009, 10:03 PM~15650317
> *ALWAYS  IS
> *




t


t


t


i will see you and y2k there


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 13 2009, 12:43 PM~15656226
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Ant see you there homie!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 13 2009, 12:10 AM~15652763
> *See you there. :biggrin:
> *


hopefuly i dont have 2 work


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

RitChie-RitCH...N....NoR-CaL---LuxuriOu$ we'll B in the casa (HOUSE)


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 10 2009, 10:33 PM~15628971
> *=D&A,Oct 28 2009, 10:29 PM~15499236]
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 14 2009, 03:40 AM~15662385
> *RitChie-RitCH...N....NoR-CaL---LuxuriOu$ we'll B in the casa (HOUSE)
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T


T



T



FOR OUR TOY DRIVE, MORE LIKE A LIL CAR SHOW BABY, LAST YEAR OVER 250 CARS.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 13 2009, 06:29 PM~15659073
> *Sup Ant see you there homie!
> *


*Yea!!! See you there Bring Me A Sandwich :biggrin: :uh: *


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 16 2009, 09:19 AM~15678051
> *Yea!!! See you there Bring Me A Sandwich  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



ill bring you two     


t

t

t


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*TTT...*


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 16 2009, 08:34 AM~15678119
> *ill bring you two
> t
> 
> ...


*HE SAID 2 !!!!!!!!! DONT FAKE OUT SALAME & CHEESE :biggrin*


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 16 2009, 08:19 AM~15678051
> *Yea!!! See you there Bring Me A Sandwich  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


MAKE THAT 2 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15659384
> *hopefuly i dont  have 2 work
> *


 Just call in sick. You own the company anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 17 2009, 01:08 AM~15688171
> * Just call in sick. You own the company anyways. :biggrin:
> *



        


I AGREE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Nov 14 2009, 05:40 AM~15662385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll be there with Mark! And who is coming down to the station to plug this? Let's pack it!


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 17 2009, 04:41 PM~15694959
> *I'll be there with Mark! And who is coming down to the station to plug this? Let's pack it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 17 2009, 06:41 PM~15694959
> *I'll be there with Mark! And who is coming down to the station to plug this? Let's pack it!
> 
> 
> ...



you got it


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
ES PARA LOS NINOS Y LAS FAMILIAS ES PARA TODA LA GENTE
QUE SI OR NO PALLABRA


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 18 2009, 10:51 AM~15702305
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

bump this ttt!!!


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 18 2009, 07:59 PM~15708522
> *bump this ttt!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

TTT Good Event Great Cause :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T T T


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*GOT TO BRING THEM TOYS*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

CONGRATS! THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDIN. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 19 2009, 04:48 PM~15717790
> *GOT TO BRING THEM TOYS
> *


Hell ya Ant good for you homie Congrats!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 16 2009, 08:19 AM~15678051
> *Yea!!! See you there Bring Me A Sandwich  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


Haaaa I got you!


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

To The Top !


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

For a good CAUSE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 19 2009, 04:48 PM~15717790
> *GOT TO BRING THEM TOYS
> *




congrats homie


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 AM~15725954
> *For a good CAUSE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

ALMOST THAT TIME TTT FOR THE KIDS CHRISTMAS IS AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 19 2009, 04:48 PM~15717790
> *GOT TO BRING THEM TOYS
> *


CONGRATZ CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT ....parliament will be there


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 21 2009, 01:21 AM~15735683
> *TTT ....parliament will be there
> *


Hope so Lil Dude you making the chicken! :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

A week away. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 21 2009, 10:52 AM~15736939
> *Hope so Lil Dude you making the chicken! :biggrin:
> *



cant wait to have some :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 21 2009, 02:21 AM~15735683
> *TTT ....parliament will be there
> *




waz up sleepy ??????????????


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 19 2009, 05:48 PM~15717790
> *GOT TO BRING THEM TOYS
> *



congrat brother


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT for Mi Compa J.G. :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

t


t



t



WHOS IN THE HOUSE VIEJITOS


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 21 2009, 10:52 AM~15736939
> *Hope so Lil Dude you making the chicken! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 21 2009, 08:37 PM~15740608
> *waz up sleepy ??????????????
> *


nothn much just tryn to my 63 done


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Keep this ttt


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

Up We Go! To The Top !


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

great! i just blew a bag the weekend before the show :uh:  :angry: :angry:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 22 2009, 12:58 PM~15745111
> *great! i just blew a bag the weekend before the show :uh:    :angry:  :angry:
> *


you still got a week to fix it :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 22 2009, 04:01 PM~15746213
> *you still got a week to fix it  :biggrin:
> *


fixing it aint the problem, thats easy. the hard part is finding another bag and trying to get it shipped to me in time


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 22 2009, 04:03 PM~15746229
> *fixing it aint the problem, thats easy. the hard part is finding another bag and trying to get it shipped to me in time
> *


Try the local hydro or air bag shops in your area. NorCal Kustoms has bags in stock, I believe.


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Nov 22 2009, 12:29 PM~15744941
> *Up We Go! To The Top !
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 22 2009, 03:03 PM~15746229
> *fixing it aint the problem, thats easy. the hard part is finding another bag and trying to get it shipped to me in time
> *


what size bag? im in newark


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

ALMOST TIME !!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 22 2009, 09:20 PM~15749159
> *what size bag? im in newark
> *


im working n ALAMEDA 4 A COUPLE DAYS  MAY B WE CAN HOOK UP AN GET THE BAG 2 RAIDERSEQUAL


----------



## gus65ss (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT for a super Great Cause.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 23 2009, 06:53 PM~15759048
> *im working n ALAMEDA 4 A COUPLE DAYS   MAY B WE CAN HOOK UP AN GET THE BAG 2 RAIDERSEQUAL
> *


i got one on the way. thanks for looking out for me though


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Are there going to be lowrider bikes in the show and will there be any awards given?


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

WHAT TIME CAN WE START ROLLIN IN ?? THANKS


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS !!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Nov 23 2009, 10:05 PM~15761924
> *  Are there going to be lowrider bikes in the show and will there be any awards given?
> *


we gonna be there..we be riding to this one..if you want to come riding with us.. is koo.

they usually have some kind of awards!! you should ask JIMMY. or some one here should know.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rperez+Nov 23 2009, 10:05 PM~15761924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, is anybody there?:around: :dunno: 
























Just kidding, I'm sure they have awards, they alway's do. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Nov 24 2009, 02:29 PM~15768290
> *Hello, is anybody there?:around:  :dunno:
> Just kidding, I'm sure they have awards, they alway's do.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

WERE THERE!


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thanks Latino66 I will be there.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Nov 24 2009, 05:20 PM~15770047
> *WERE THERE!
> *



X66


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 24 2009, 10:26 PM~15773791
> *
> *


u get the ride fixed  i think im going 2 drive my 68


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 24 2009, 10:34 PM~15773896
> *u get the ride fixed    i think im going 2 drive my 68
> *


yup. let me know. we gotta caravan out there


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 24 2009, 11:34 PM~15773896
> *u get the ride fixed    i think im going 2 drive my 68
> *




no no no i want heavy hitter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 24 2009, 02:47 PM~15767947
> *we gonna be there..we be riding to this one..if you want to come riding with us.. is koo.
> 
> they usually have some kind of awards!! you should ask JIMMY. or some one here should know.
> *




YES WE DO HAVE AWARDS MOVE IN STARTS AT 9:00 A.M THANKS


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT' FOR THE KID'S.......SEE EVERYONE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

simple pleasurez is there. anyone down to meet in tracy to caravan out?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pootus_@Nov 25 2009, 08:06 AM~15776383
> *simple pleasurez is there. anyone down to meet in tracy to caravan out?
> *


ill be in modesto, but i will go through tracy


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 25 2009, 12:05 AM~15774901
> *YES WE DO HAVE AWARDS MOVE IN STARTS AT 9:00 A.M THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON BROTHER!


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

***HAPPY THANKSGIVING VIEJITOS :thumbsup:***


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy: Thanks for all the support from all of you! See you there!
T
T
T
4 THE KIDS!


----------



## 98integ (Aug 18, 2009)

happy thanksgiving yall see everyone on saturday..cant wait


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 98integ_@Nov 25 2009, 01:37 PM~15778890
> *happy thanksgiving yall see everyone on saturday..cant wait
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a few more days :biggrin: Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 19 2009, 05:20 PM~15717537
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T :cheesy:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 25 2009, 12:04 AM~15774884
> *no no no i want heavy hitter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was going 2 drive crazy 8 an my friend was going 2 trailer heavy hitter 4 me
but im just going 2 take heavy hjtter


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 24 2009, 11:09 PM~15774330
> *yup. let me know. we gotta caravan out there
> *


i think im going 2 leave about 6 because i have a lot of work 2 do


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T 
T 
T


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 25 2009, 09:29 PM~15783501
> *i was going 2 drive crazy 8 an my friend was going 2 trailer heavy hitter 4 me
> but im just going 2 take heavy hjtter
> *



        




THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 25 2009, 09:31 PM~15783523
> *i think im going 2 leave about 6 because i have a lot of work 2 do
> *


THREE OF US HAVE ALOT OF WORK BUT THATS WHAT KEEPS US YOUNG   



WE ALSO HAVE ALOT OF HEART FOR THIS SPORT :biggrin: :biggrin: 



HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 26 2009, 10:29 AM~15788996
> *THREE OF US HAVE  ALOT OF WORK BUT THATS WHAT KEEPS US YOUNG
> WE ALSO HAVE ALOT OF HEART FOR THIS SPORT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAVE A SAFE TRIP
> *


thanks big homie


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Nov 24 2009, 07:03 PM~15771085
> *:thumbsup: Thanks Latino66 I will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T
T
T

Hope Everyone had a Great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see you guys outthere


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 27 2009, 01:30 AM~15795788
> *see you guys outthere
> *


Right on Tonz! Everyone have a safe trip out.... :cheesy:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE TOMORROW


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

just checked the weather and its gonna lightly sprinkle and go away later on today and we expected to have sunny weather throught out the rest of the weekend!!!!

hope to see everyone out tomorrow!!!!! cant wait :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 27 2009, 02:30 AM~15795788
> *see you guys outthere
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 27 2009, 03:29 PM~15798546
> *just checked the weather and its gonna lightly sprinkle  and go away later on today and we expected to have sunny weather throught out the rest of the weekend!!!!
> 
> hope to see everyone out tomorrow!!!!! cant wait :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER COOPERATES


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 27 2009, 02:29 PM~15798546
> *just checked the weather and its gonna lightly sprinkle  and go away later on today and we expected to have sunny weather throught out the rest of the weekend!!!!
> 
> hope to see everyone out tomorrow!!!!! cant wait :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


see everyone 2morrow


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

To The Top!


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Cali Life will be there uffin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: i will be there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

if anyone is rolling out of modesto let me know and we can caravan out there together in a fleet of cars  like around 8

give me a call
(209)872-9881
dominique


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

Toys,Toys,Toys :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

http://weather.aol.com/forecast/todays/us/...n-jose/id/95122


Tomorrow
Sunny High65 Low40

A mainly sunny sky. High near 65F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.

see everyone in the morning


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

WERE THERE CAN'T WAIT! COOL IT'S ALL ABOUT THE KID'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 27 2009, 10:55 PM~15802950
> *http://weather.aol.com/forecast/todays/us/...n-jose/id/95122
> Tomorrow
> Sunny High65 Low40
> ...


SHAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

andale....aquestansen mimis ahora mismo pa que sean listos en la manana!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
See you guys in the morning!!


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah we're there...sunny day high 65, cool!!!!!!! See you all there first thing!! 

Firme Classics

Jimmy, I'm bringing your black chrome etc. and other stuff!!
damn I'll probably forget~ haha ~


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

ITS SHOW TIME      






THANK GOD FOR THE WEATHER


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: see all after work.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 The Sun And Kids :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

great turn out. didnt get to show a ride this year but their were plenty of clean rides to see.


good job homies :thumbsup: 


lets keep up the support for ALL the food and toy drives this season. 

and just a lil info, i know times are hard for all but walgreens has a great deal ona few toys. 3 for $15. not the top of the line toys, but decent and for a rider on a budget that wishes to atten and support ALL the toy drives, its a great deal.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Great turn out, here are some shots I took. I hope you got a lot of toys and Money for toys, for the kids. GREAT CUASE and a GREAT DAY. Props to all Clubs, Bikes, and solo riders, and all the firme hente that attended to show there support.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

GANGSTER LEAN. Sweet...........


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nice pic! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 28 2009, 07:49 PM~15808385
> *GANGSTER LEAN. Sweet...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS GUYS* :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 28 2009, 08:27 PM~15808743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut kinda wheels were on that rag...they looked like trus but the backing hub was different


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15808757
> *wut kinda wheels were on that rag...they looked like trus but the backing hub was different
> *


They are Daytons 14x7 in the front, and 14x6 in the back direct bolt on. Available through Dayton wire wheels on line. Special order. Thanks


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

GOT TOYS!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Nov 28 2009, 08:39 PM~15808844
> *GOT TOYS!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

My Compa puro Mas Chingon. FIRME CLASSICS Vato.....


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 28 2009, 08:31 PM~15808231
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Bro...it's almost like being there. Shaaawwoo!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

Good pics Tommy :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 28 2009, 09:44 PM~15808905
> *My Compa puro Mas Chingon. FIRME CLASSICS Vato.....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, who's that masked man...haha! talk about close up...is that a North Star I see? haha! Toonie's arm all trying to get in the picture, haha! You too Joe, haha! 

Nice pic Comps...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

good turn out and a good time


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Had a great time. Hope you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

great pics!! props to uce and viejitos :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Nov 28 2009, 10:24 PM~15809327
> *great pics!! props to uce and viejitos :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 28 2009, 10:06 PM~15809160
> *Had a great time. Hope you enjoyed the photos.
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo's Tommy...you always come through and we all appreciate the effort you put into it!!! Keep up the good work...!! And ya! Was nice strolling around with your familia!! Send them my Love. 

Puro Firme ClassicS Y-Que!!! Que No?


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 28 2009, 07:00 PM~15808480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vert


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

Exhausted But Couldn't call it a night without Saying THANK YOU to Everyone who came out to support this great event !!!! There's gonna be ALOT of Happy Kids this Holiday season because of the Team work ....
From Our Family to Yours Happy Holidays !!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

props to all the members of Viejitos and UCE for a good event. This was my first time their and I think this is now going to be a yearly event for me


I didnt post up to many pictures but the ones i did post up are in my topic


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their support in making this a huge event for a great cause!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice Pix Moose! :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Nov 29 2009, 12:04 AM~15810476
> *Exhausted But Couldn't call it a night without Saying THANK YOU to Everyone who came out to support this great event !!!! There's gonna be ALOT of Happy Kids this Holiday season because of the Team work ....
> From Our Family to Yours Happy Holidays !!!!
> *


FROM NEW STYLE : WE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK VIEJITOS & UCE 4 THE INVITE & THE GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 29 2009, 08:02 PM~15816133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*Great job VIEJITOS and UCE!!!*


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

GREAT JOB VIEJITOS & UCE :thumbsup: ....WE HAD A GREAT TIME :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

ANOTHER GREAT EVENT GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YOU GUYS EVEN GOT BIG DADDY OUT TO WORK THE BBQ PIT :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

HAD A GREAT TIME, I COULDNT TAKE MY TRUCK BUT I STILL MADE IT THERE WITH MY FAMILY FOR THIS GREAT EVENT. :thumbsup: MY DAUGHTER LOVED THE SANTA SLAY  

SEE YOU NEXT TIME BROTHERS!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Great turn out. I had a great time. thanks again Uce and Viejitos for throwing another great event. Cant wait until next year


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

good turn out thanks for the love.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*DANNY, WE HAD A GOOD TIME AND ENJOYED THE BEAUTIFUL DAY WITH THE FAMILY.

FROM THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY WE THANK YOU... *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WENT TO SUPPORT HAD A GOOD TIME. BIG UPS KITA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 30 2009, 03:21 PM~15824047
> *TRAFFIC WENT TO SUPPORT HAD A GOOD TIME. BIG UPS KITA
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsuhttp * It was a good turn out and a very good show.







*


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Way to go perezidente


----------

